# Turkey problem



## harstadhobbyfarm (Jul 24, 2013)

I just noticed my young turkey has swollen area around eyes.Im guessing sinusitis but not sure,what do I treat with and do I treat all of them,Im hoping something in water I can't imagine giving a turkey a needle


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Give him some Tylan 200 orally. Then again in 48 hours.
BRB with dosage


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

ok...it's 0.8 cc per 10 lbs.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hes cute...: ) I have two rio grands with the bronze gene..love the color..
hope he gets better soon. Ive never had to treat one.....


----------

